# Brown excretion



## hunterk997 (Jan 5, 2014)

My Russian tortoise passed a urate two days ago but there was this brown mucus-y substance with it.





I am not sure if it is urine mixed with poop or what. I panicked at first thinking it was a bladder problem. What could this be?


----------



## justino4444 (Jan 5, 2014)

If it is white it is normal but brown? I have no clue sorry but you will have wait for the experts here


----------



## ascott (Jan 5, 2014)

Nope...does not look like a worry poo to me....


----------



## WillTort2 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like urates, but with a tinge of color. Usually the urates will be more white or cream color. But, their diet can influence the color. If feeding a lot of dandelions, the urates will take on a pinkish color.


----------



## Laura (Jan 5, 2014)

if it continues and is mucousy... take a sample to the vet for a fecal.. check for parasites..


----------



## hunterk997 (Jan 7, 2014)

I had her on medication for worms when I first got her, so hopefully nothing is wrong. We are not really in the position to be able to drive out to her vet. I haven't seen it happen again. But I'm keeping an eye out. All has been normal since then. I feed grocery store greens as a basis diet, maybe that influenced it?


----------

